# River Run Atv park Harlem Shake



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Last time I was at River Run we pulled up to one of those oil rigs to have a cold one and was wondering when I was gonna see someone riding one of those. Glad my wish came true!!!! Very funny.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

I am so tired of that harlem shake nonsense! But that was pretty f-ing funny Joey. The worm made me think of tequila :cheers:


----------

